# CC is just full of saugeyes.



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I usually fish one rod minnow one rod night crawler near the bottom and man I catch suageyes all over the lake. At least 4-6 of them each trip. Now if I can just find the catfish.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I live up around the Columbus area and my dad is always wanting me to bring the boat down and fish CC with him since he lives in Lebanon. I love the saugeye fishing so may I ask what types of areas are you fishing at CC when your catching yours. North End of 73, South End of 73, Flats, humps, structure???? I'm not looking for any hot spots, I have been down there about half a dozen times the last 2 yrs and haven't been able to catch a single 1. I don't mind doing the work to find them I just don't live close enough to spend all weekend looking for them when I do get down there. Any tips or info would be greatly appreciated. You can shoot me a PM if you prefer! Thanks!

Linebacker43


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

linebacker43 said:


> I live up around the Columbus area and my dad is always wanting me to bring the boat down and fish CC with him since he lives in Lebanon. I love the saugeye fishing so may I ask what types of areas are you fishing at CC when your catching yours. North End of 73, South End of 73, Flats, humps, structure???? I'm not looking for any hot spots, I have been down there about half a dozen times the last 2 yrs and haven't been able to catch a single 1. I don't mind doing the work to find them I just don't live close enough to spend all weekend looking for them when I do get down there. Any tips or info would be greatly appreciated. You can shoot me a PM if you prefer! Thanks!
> 
> Linebacker43


This is my first year owning a boat and am a fishing novice also, so im not doing anything special. I usually just go along the banks in 20-25 ft of water until my fish sinder finds fish near the bottom then drop anchor. Though there is two places i catch them everytime i go.

From the wellman ramp go left through the no wake zone, turn left by the damn, then there is a point where you turn left again, right around that point in 25ft water i just fish the bottom with bass minnows. The other spot is turn right from wellman ramp, on the first island you come to there is a cove with a bunch of trees sticking out of the water, i just find a spot and drop bass minnows at bottom again. here was my biggest one yesterday, 19 inches.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Was there last week and most saugeye we caught were in 10' - 30' of water. Had hits all day off the bottom!! 
Very good fishing!


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks guys, prolly be heading down that way not this weekend but next, have to give this tips a try, thanks again and Ill report how we do!


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice fish! Saugeye do relate to bottom most of time. I also pull cranks a lot but, the lure must be very close to the bottom.


----------



## dayps10 (Apr 9, 2012)

I was down there this past weekend and my uncle had success with a chartreuse beetle tail spin. Pulled out 2 15"s and a 20+"er. We were in 10-15 ft of water and he said he was just reeling it in as soon as it hit the water.


----------



## puertoRicanFisherman (May 10, 2012)

where and how are u cathcing them


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

puertoRicanFisherman said:


> where and how are u cathcing them


read the rest of the thread and you can figure that one out.......


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

If you are night fishing for saugeye from a boat would you typically do the same thing?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kennyjames said:


> If you are night fishing for saugeye from a boat would you typically do the same thing?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I night fished CC for the first time last night, i only caught crappie and white bass.


----------



## BryanZg (Jun 5, 2012)

I am planing a trip at CC this weekend. Are the saugeyes still in the same areas. I have never had much luck fishing for them and would love to learn to fish this lake better.


----------

